# Girl Farts - Thumbs Up or Down



## John Ziegler (Aug 21, 2015)

For me it's a thumbs up


----------



## Yaya (Aug 21, 2015)

Well..well...well...

My wife has yet to fart in front of me.

However, if a pig is hot enough it wouldn't change shit...

We are all human and we were put here to breath, burb, sneeze, and snort...

If u let one rip then I'm ok as long as ur hot.

My wife looks like Lars Ulrich so her farting means nothing


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 21, 2015)

Yaya said:


> My wife looks like Lars Ulrich so her farting means nothing



ROFL........ bahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhaha 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dude u know I've only heard a girl fart once in my life. Unless you count  queefs


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 21, 2015)

Farting before or during sex may kill the moment but I would still have to finish.  I fart often and have caught my wife farting in her sleep, sometimes it wakes her up.  lol


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 21, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Farting before or during sex may kill the moment but I would still have to finish.  I fart often and have caught my wife farting in her sleep, sometimes it wakes her up.  lol


her own fart wakes her up? That happens to my dog haha


----------



## stonetag (Aug 21, 2015)

Only if it has more vibrato than my own.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 21, 2015)

Yaya;308379
My wife looks like Lars Ulrich so her farting means nothing[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Give me fuel, give me fire....


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2015)

Ex gf farted on me in her sleep. Was putrid. Women can be filthy creatures just like men.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 21, 2015)

Umm wtf I'm pretty sure girls don't do that??? Just like they don't shit or piss


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 21, 2015)

That shits funny.


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 21, 2015)

a girl who farts in front of you is willing to do anal. FACT


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 21, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> ROFL........ bahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the young one


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 21, 2015)

I light my wife's farts on fire dumb and dumber style.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 21, 2015)

No, no, no, no...


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 21, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Not the young one


Im gunna pee now bahahahaha


----------



## Azog (Aug 22, 2015)

Helllllll nooooo


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no issue with girl farts . the video didn't get good until he last 2 min's or so . Girls are so freaking perfect I am proud to want every part of them including there gas I am just a squirrel baby trying to get a nut


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 22, 2015)

I like to squeeze my face inbetween my wife's buttcheeks and have her fart directly into my mouth. 

My wife looks like Mohammed Ali. 

Hi Yaya.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 22, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I am just a squirrel baby trying to get a nut



I think I just died


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## GSgator (Aug 22, 2015)

Seems like all of us married men have 1 thing in common we found women that don't fart lol. I'm going on 10 years of marriage this sept and we have been together for 15 years and not once have I heard her fart I take that back I have heard her fart a few times while sleeping but of course she denied it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 22, 2015)

My old lady waits until she disagrees with something I say or suggest, then scratches her head and lets it rip.  Im looking for an affordable assisted living home to put her in.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 22, 2015)

My wife waits till we are in the shower and it's steamy. She blows ass and holds me tight so I have to taste it. 

Gangsta ass bitch.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 22, 2015)

Ziegler you're a ****ing pervert


----------



## Magical (Aug 22, 2015)

It took my exwife a long time to get comfortable farting in front of me. When she got comfortable, she didnt hold back. That bitch could fart like a man. And stink...fuking wake you up from a dead sleep. My nee chick dosent fart in frontof me and I hope she keeps it that way. 

Thumbs down zig, I dont care how fine she is, she needs to hold that shit in


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 22, 2015)

Magical said:


> It took my exwife a long time to get comfortable farting in front of me. When she got comfortable, she didnt hold back. That bitch could fart like a man. And stink...fuking wake you up from a dead sleep.



Hilarious, hahahahaha


----------



## conan (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope.  No way, now how!


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 22, 2015)

Big negative


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 23, 2015)

Da fuq is dis.....


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 15, 2015)

idk if ms GR is even able.  after 8yrs ive never heard anything close.  

like nothing....no indesgetion or anything.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 15, 2015)

Goddamnit z i had forgotten about this nasty shit, let it die!!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## thqmas (Sep 20, 2015)

It's scientifically proven that girls fart rainbows and poop bunnies.

Get your facts right you guys.

http://i.imgur.com/Olu1VVr.gif


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2015)

what the **** is this thread?


----------



## Magical (Sep 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> what the **** is this thread?



This is future mod material


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Z, did you spend the weekend huffing ether again?


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 24, 2015)

There is a sneeze at 2:56 wink wink @ the freaks.


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 25, 2015)

I didn't think chick's even farted, much less knew how to light them..   who knew..  lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2015)

My wife farts in front of me all the time. Doesn't bother me at all. It's a ****in fart. Some of u guys are little pussies. Lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 26, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> My wife farts in front of me all the time. Doesn't bother me at all. It's a ****in fart. Some of u guys are little pussies. Lol



Does she bury your face in it and tell you to smell it? Does it smell like candy canes and fruit punch?


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Yaya (Sep 26, 2015)

Bunch of slampigs.... it's a proven fact that girls who suck more dick fart more


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 27, 2015)

yaya said:


> bunch of slampigs.... It's a proven fact that girls who suck more dick fart more



lmao :32 (18):


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 27, 2015)

Wtf who takes time to cut videos of girls going about their business and then splices in audio of farts?


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 27, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Wtf who takes time to cut videos of girls going about their business and then splices in audio of farts?



Pretty sure those are her real farts Pee


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 27, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Pretty sure those are her real farts Pee



Impossible.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Impossible.



These are fake but with an ass like that I'd eat the corn and nuts.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 7, 2015)

Zeigler caught on video prank show he is the third dude to hit on this girl.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## JAXNY (Oct 10, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> a girl who farts in front of you is willing to do anal. FACT



Only if you can't hear it when she does.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 11, 2015)

How is this thread still going strong?


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 11, 2015)

Cuz everyone loves a chick who farts cuz it means she wants it in the pooper.


----------



## halfwit (Oct 11, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> These are fake but with an ass like that I'd eat the corn and nuts.



Hahahaha, "Smell it".  So the guy picks up the bread and gives it a good whiff.  I know I would!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 11, 2015)

halfwit said:


> Hahahaha, "Smell it".  So the guy picks up the bread and gives it a good whiff.  I know I would!



Hey I know this dude!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Oct 14, 2015)

Farts I can deal with, it's the smell that creeps up afterwards I'm not so keen on..


----------



## Rip (Oct 14, 2015)

LOL!!!
Too funny


----------



## Rip (Oct 14, 2015)

5 1/2 years and mine never farted once. 
LOL


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2015)

Rip said:


> 5 1/2 years and mine never farted once.
> LOL



I had to coax mine into it at first butt now that ass is a fart box.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 16, 2015)

Rip said:


> 5 1/2 years and mine never farted once.
> LOL



She never fated once in 5.5years? She needs to see a Dr. ASAP!!! :32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 24, 2015)

That's not lady like


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 28, 2015)

thumbs down.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd let those last two hoes make my dick into a cock meat sandwich


----------



## mickems (Dec 25, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


>



trailer trash. they're sloppy looking and that bedroom is a fawkin mess. I would beat my daughters if they were that triflin'.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 25, 2015)

Off with their heads!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## saltylifter (Jan 18, 2016)

Ive had two women fart in front of me. At least u know what's coming. It's walking into a room filled with Fart and u get smacked in the face with it sucks. 
Some of these girls need to check for shit stains.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Onrek (Jan 18, 2016)

This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 18, 2016)

deadlift666 said:


> a girl who farts in front of you is willing to do anal. FACT



False      
.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 18, 2016)

Now *this* is disgusting.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

Once u get into the comfort zone with your girl were u both can fart on each other everything is cream cheese after that...smooth sailing


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## mickems (Feb 1, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


>



Thumbs down. That stank-rot hoe pooped herself. Ziggy, I've always wondered about you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2016)

mickems said:


> Thumbs down. That stank-rot hoe pooped herself. Ziggy, I've always wondered about you.



Girl farts are cute. Girls pooping is not.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Yaya (Feb 9, 2016)

Zeigler, u need to be banned


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Iron1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish with this thread but you can stop anytime now ziggy.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2016)

Does thumbs down mean he's asking for neg reps?


----------



## Fruity (Feb 17, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Zeigler, u need to be banned



If Zeigler is banned. I'll leave this forum


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2016)

Please for the love of everything holy someone ban Ziegler


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2016)

Hmmm... 2 birds with one stone.

Seriously ziggy enough with the girl farts.

And fruity appreciate your looking out for zeigler. But don't worry I am sure we will find any other reason to ban you soon enough.  Do you even lift?


----------

